# VITAMIN E SOAP RECIPE



## HEALTHYBRIAN (Dec 7, 2011)

Please help me with a basic VIT E SOAP Recipe.  Rich Vit E Soap

Please


----------



## lsg (Dec 7, 2011)

You can add Vit. E to any CP recipe.  I wouldn't go above .5 oz of Vit. E  PPO.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 7, 2011)

There is no need to add Vit. E to soap as it will get eaten by the lye. You could add it to a batch of soap after it has been cooked though if you want. Start basic! Then experiment from there. Take a look at Kathy Miller soap for some recipes. Always run ANY recipe through a lye calculator.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 11, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> You can add Vit. E to any CP recipe.  I wouldn't go above .5 oz of Vit. E  PPO.



What does PPO mean?


----------



## lsg (Dec 11, 2011)

PPO= Per Pounds of Oil


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 11, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> PPO= Per Pounds of Oil


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 18, 2011)

Synthetic Vitamin E oil is really sticky.  I bought some once and had to use it sparingly in things.  But I didn't use it in soap for the same reason Soapbuddy described.  It's killed by lye.


----------



## Wandawump (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to bring up an old post but i'm wondering... If i do HP can i add a few capsules of vitamin E in after it's cooked? Does adding it to soap have any benefits?


----------



## lsg (Nov 30, 2012)

Since I have started adding a few drops of Vit. E to my soaps, I have never had a problem with DOS.


----------

